# Bahamas Diving



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Can anyone give a good recommendation on a dive charter down in the bahamas? We will be down there the middle part of May. The last time we went there was a dive outfit down there that did a decent job but the dives were not that good (first one was in 50ft. of water and the second one was a coral reef that was 10ft deep at best). Looking to get into some deeper stuff (40ft-65ft) and see more fishies. I am certified.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Where in the Bahamas are you going? Fish populations aresad in most of the more common places down there. The marine life here is usually better.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

We will be going to Atlantis but plan on heading down a day early and stay in Nassau/Cable Beach area. I looked online and seems like Stuarts Cove has a pretty good outfit down there, but I dont know?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I just got back from a dive cruise down there two weeks ago. It was awesome. A bit cold this time of year and windy though. Blackbeards was the company. It isn't the most luxurious but it is still fun. Cost is $899 for a week. All food, wine, drinks, rum, beer, tanks, and weights are included. If you aren't looking to get pampered just some great diving these guys are what you want. www.blackbeard-cruises.com


----------



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

Stephen and Ihave used Stuart Cove in Nassau- great dive operator and good boats/ladders. The all day 3 tank dive to Andros was excellent and I recommend the shark diving also. We saw lots of sharks on every dive, but the shark feeding was something to remember.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FELIS-ITY (3/1/2010)*Stephen and Ihave used Stuart Cove in Nassau- great dive operator and good boats/ladders. The all day 3 tank dive to Andros was excellent and I recommend the shark diving also. We saw lots of sharks on every dive, but the shark feeding was something to remember.


+1


----------



## clay00g (Feb 15, 2009)

I used Stuarts Cove while on a cruiseabout two years ago.They provided tranportation to and from cruise ship on a bus . We dove the David Tucker wreck/wall and the Hollywood bowl thatwas25' deep reef hour long dive.We had shark free dive sitesbecause there were students on the boat. I was very happy with their service and will definitely use them again. And i was also surprised by the small amount of fish compared to here.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Seems like Stuarts Cove is the ticket for us. Needless to say I am pretty jacked about this trip. Not to toot the horn of the Atlantis resort, but when you can sit in a lazy river on a tube and have the ability to go down three different tube slides without ever getting up out of your tube it makes for a pretty relaxing trip!


----------

